# 2081



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 27, 2011)

The short film 2081 is based upon the short story "Harrison Bergeron" by Kurt Vonnegut. 

Here is a trailer for the film. The film itself is only 25 minutes long, but it's a powerful 25 minutes that lends quite a bit of insight into the invariable hell we all are slowly finding ourselves within. The hell: Modern Society, and the institutions established to ensure "equality" of all men through forcing all men and women to be equal.

[yt]Tvqsv1pPSbg[/yt]

Some will be offended, and some will be entranced, while many more may remain dumbfounded or unaware of what they had just watched.


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy crap. And I thought I was the only one who ever read and paid attention to that story. JesusFish, I love you for posting this video up here. c:


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 29, 2011)

I just watched this in my intro to lit class like a week ago


----------

